# opinions needed



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I am not sure if I am in the right place here but basically would really appreciate peoples thoughts/experiences and opinions.
I have been TTC since 2006. After 2years of no signs of a pregnancy and some basic fertility checks I had ivf, 1st round was negative, 2nd round resulted in BFP but at 7wk scanrevealed an empty sac, 3rd round was also negative. 4mths after 3rd ivf I got pregnant naturally, started spotting at 7weeks, scan revealed very small embryo measuring 6 weeks with a heartbeat but continued to bleed and miscarried that same evening. 11mths later got BFP naturally again, started spotting 9wk6d and scan revealed a baby measuring 7wks with no heartbeat. I had ERPC so the baby could be sent for histology and chromosomal abnormality and had some initial miscarriage blood testing.
I ahve been today for the results and some of the results have gone missing and the hospital need to find whats happened tot hem. The results I have got are all negative.Normal but the karyotyping and the products of conception are no where to be seen, so if they cannot be found then mine and Dh's bloods will have to be repeated which is not ideal but ok, however nothing can be done if the testing on the baby cannot be found!!!
So now I don't know what to do,I am having some more bloods to check for other clotting problems and await another consultant appointment in 4mths time.
What do I do between now and then?? I wont to obviously try again but I don't want it to end in miscarriage again. Even if I wait until after my appointment in 4mths I don't think it will make much difference.
Has anyone had experience of 3 miscarriages and failed ivf's and gone on to conceive/carry to term without doing anything??
I'm scared to TTC but scared not to.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Shining star - so sorry to hear about your situation. I had 4 failed IVFs before I went on to have a successful pregnancy from my 5th.

I read a lot about recurrent miscarriage, failed IVF and implantation failure before deciding on further treatment. I would recommend a book called 'is your body baby friendly' by Alan Beer. It sounds as though it may be worth getting your immune blood tests done as this can sometimes be the cause of recurrent miscarriage.

Check out the Immunes and investigations thread. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

KA xxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Karenanna, I have got that book and I am reading it at the minute. The bloods I am in the process of having/had that the hospital seem to have lost are for the level 1's but my consultant thinks the level 2's are a waste of money and the evidence hasn't been proven that tx works. So my Dh doesn't think we should waste money we havn't got on level 2's.
I am so scared of not doing anything but don't have the finances to go ahead with testing that hasn't got evidence.
I am just at a crossroads of fear, whichever way I look I am frightened of doing the wrong thing. I don't really agree with my consultant and if we had the money I would probably be on the way to having level 2's testing but as I said Dh isn't keen.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey shining star  I know the feeling  but have you thought about taking baby asprin and low dose of steriod  like pred or dex and extra progestrone  and I am so sorry to hear you don't really know what to do next etc  apart from maybe your egg are not compatible with your DP sperm etc .
Becky7 xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Becky, thanks for replying. I am going to start baby aspirin but can't start preds or anything else without them being prescribed and they wont prescribe them unless I have the immune testing will they?
We have decided to TTC with baby aspirin on board whilst waiting for more testing to be done and if nothing shows up on the initial testing I think we are going to have to seek private opinion/testing.
xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

2 weeks later I am still waiting for the consultant to let us know what has happened to our results.
I have decided to give them a month in total so another 2weeks and if I havn't heard back I am going to ring and write a letter of complaint. I don't feel like I have any direction with where I am going, I am no closer now to finding out what is wrong than I was 6yrs ago when I first started TTC.
I am feeling pretty low at the minute and just don't know what to do with myself.
Do these Dr's know how emotional this is, do they realise they have our emotions and life within their hands, I'm not convinced they do!!
Any advice on staying sane?
I am working so many hours at the minute, we are constantly skint which is causing arguements too. I just want to be happy, is that so hard?!!
xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Well we heard back from our consultant and I am hoping to get some more results by our next appointment in November. I just pray that we do  Otherwise I will be feeling pretty lost.
I think I have come to the decision to ttc again from this month. I want to give it another go but obviously with caution, I wont be surprised if we don't get a BFP for the next 12mths but just not sure how long to give it if all the results come back normal.
I am thinking to give it perhaps 18mths from now to give us chance of another BFP then re evaluate then. I just hope I don't go crazy by then with waiting for it to happen. I am not sure what our future holds and what our next step will be if I don't get a BFP in the next 18mths...
To adopt or to go down immune route privately?....


----------

